# Kempton AES show Oct 18th



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Ok then,

Who's going? What are you after? What are you selling?

I'm after T's (of course!). Looking for P. mettalica, X immanis (slings as they're cheaper!) or anything of similar sexyness!! I know these probably wont be there, or if they are they'l be adults out of my price range, but it doesn't hurt to hope!


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Just me then!


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Ill be there,some of the european guys had p.metallica there last year.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Hopefully going for a nose around and a new T or two - have no idea what though!


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Where is it?


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

rachy said:


> Where is it?


Kempton race course, somewhere in London!


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Jamie said:


> Kempton race course, somewhere in London!


 its in surry . Ill be going if i can get a lift.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

im going hopeing to get various scorpions, beetles, millipedes and maybe more unusual stuff:2thumb:
stu


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

18 days to go!


----------



## nuggett5 (Sep 14, 2007)

isthis show still on? will there be any high end morph royals? is it open to the public, whos running it?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

nuggett5 said:


> isthis show still on? will there be any high end morph royals? is it open to the public, whos running it?


It is invertebrates only, there will be no reptiles, it's run by the AES (Amateur Entemologists Society)


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

6 days to go!


----------

